
Amazon Lost Some Inventory and They Don't Want to Reimburse Me - stefanv
A short history of a case that was opened in November 2017 and it&#x27;s still open today:<p>- I&#x27;m buying some products from a supplier and then I&#x27;m sending those products to Amazon. The invoice date is November 2017. Amazon receives the products in the same month;<p>- Things don&#x27;t go according to plan and most of the products remain unsold. So, in order to avoid storage fees, on June 2018 I&#x27;m sending a removal request;<p>- In July 2018 some of the products from that removal request came back to me and I wait for the rest until 3rd of October (my mistake for waiting that long);<p>- On 3rd of October 2018 I call Amazon and a case is opened;<p>- I go back and forth with Amazon support, but the missing products are not found;<p>- In December 2018 I&#x27;m sending an invoice to Amazon in order to be reimbursed (Amazon didn&#x27;t asked for it, but I was tired of that back and forth);<p>- Again, back and forth with Amazon until FEBRUARY 2019 when Amazon tells me that I will not be reimbursed because the supplier invoice was issued in November 2017 and I&#x27;ve sent it in December 2018. Motivation: &quot;As per Amazon policies in order for an invoice to be eligible for a re evaluation it must have been issued within 6 months of the date the reimbursement was granted, the reimbursement for ASIN XXXXXXXXXX was granted on December 2018 and the invoice provided is dated November 2017&quot;;<p>- I must mention that a reimbursement was never granted. Amazon was only investigating IF it can be granted or not.<p>I&#x27;ve asked them if they want to add anything to this because I want to make the full case (not just this short history) public. My question is: what is the quickest way I can solve this case after I make it public? I just want my products back or to be reimbursed for them if those are lost or damaged.
======
richeyrw
Amazon did something similar to me on a return. I returned a top end pixel
book ($1500) UPS said it had been delivered to return center. Amazon said they
didn't have it so they weren't going to issue the refund. Despite my receipt
from UPS. I did a chargeback, and lo and behold the next day they sent me an
email saying they were issuing a refund.

My experience would match lixtra's either get an attorney or write it off,
they're punks about this sort of thing.

------
lixtra
Talk to a lawyer if it is a significant amount. Otherwise write it off as
doing business with Amazon.

